# cyclist killed 10/2 - Route 50 at Annandale Road around 5 a.m.



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.wtopnews.com/?nid=600&sid=930474

Cyclist Hit and Killed by SUV Monday Morning
Oct 2nd - 5:06am


WASHINGTON -- A bicyclist was killed on Monday morning after being hit by an SUV.

According to Lt. Richard Perez of the Fairfax County Police, the driver of the SUV was an off-duty police officer.

The accident occurred on westbound Route 50 at Annandale Road around 5 a.m.

The cyclist was transported to Fairfax Innova Hospital where he was pronounced dead.


----------

